# Need recommendations



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I need a couple of carving tools. I'm not a carver nor intend to become one other that using a few of these tool for shaping wood parts.

Example: I making a Block-Front Chest. Hopefully the picture explains what I'm going to do. What I'm looking for is Brand names of good quality Sweep gouges.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Henry Taylor is good… a little less pricey
than Pfiel.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you will find these to be excellent and not so pricey. Also, look around that website. Great stuff!

http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/Mastercarver-Gouges-Straight-_-Fishtail/products/104/2/0


----------



## Oscar87 (Jun 4, 2017)

I just discovered that Amazon has some great buys on various well know carving knives and gouges!
I just purchased a set of 'Flex cut knives and gouges' at a very reasonable price. Plus a two day delivered.
Oscar


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

The two shown in your photo are Pfiel Swiss-Made, a very high quality tool. You can find a complete selection here: https://www.woodcraft.com/search?q=Pfiel&button=search

If you know the radius of the curves you are planning to cut, you can use the attached chart to find the perfect size of gouge.

Claude


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who responded.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

For a class I got a Chris Pye set made by Aurio…. was ~300 bucks for a 7 piece set.
http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/category-s/248.htm
Got the CARVING set, not the Lettering set.

For what you are showing, I would likely go with Pfeil, when Woodcraft has their 15% off sale.

Just because you get a set and use 3 of the chisels all the time… and hardly touch the others.
I Suspect you would find that the Fishtail style is much more handy than straight, it is MUCH easier to get into corners, and to cut grooves with 'turns'. But as you sharpen, it is going to get narrower.









Mary May has a pretty good discussion of her buying pattern over the years.
https://www.marymaycarving.com/blog/2011/10/20/woodcarving-tools/


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

+ 1 on Mary May and she sells chisels, .. i buy from her


----------

